# Old turbo Levo - updates



## trevor1030 (May 24, 2016)

Hi all, I recently been getting the itch to start riding again. I had a medical condition that affected me shortly after I bought my bike. Any who, I wanted to do a few changes to my bike? I have the specialized turbo Levo fsr 6fattie (I think a 2018/19) it has the brose motor. I was told by a few people I used to ride with that you can get a specialized dealer to update the bikes software and change out a few parts like the belts? Curious what this does exactly.

I was thinking of swapping out the tires to a more road/dirt hybrid tire. The current purgatory’s are super aggressive and I no longer do that extreme riding. So I was trying to find something that would be good on pavement/gravel with the occasional dirt or light trail use. I foundthe Maxxis hookworms (29x2.5) and the Vitoria mezcal 3 G2 (29x2.6). If anyone has any experience on them please chime in. Would you also upgrade the wheels at this time too? Or do you think just using oem wheels plus new tires would be fine? I still think having the option of putting the purgatory’s back on for a mountain run would be good to have. I just know nothing about wheels or if I need a specific one as it’s an ebike 

lastly, is there any parts you guys would change out on the bike? I had to warranty a break lever as it would stick. I’ve also never been able to get rid of my breaks squeaking tried iso and many things but have always had honker brakes.

Thanks in advance 
Trevor


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

trevor1030 said:


> Hi all, I recently been getting the itch to start riding again. I had a medical condition that affected me shortly after I bought my bike. Any who, I wanted to do a few changes to my bike? I have the specialized turbo Levo fsr 6fattie (I think a 2018/19) it has the brose motor. I was told by a few people I used to ride with that you can get a specialized dealer to update the bikes software and change out a few parts like the belts? Curious what this does exactly.


I think your friends are conflating the issues of the later, higher-powered Brose Mag S (ver 2.1, mainly affecting MY2019 and MY2020) with that of your relatively trouble-free earlier version. They also seem to be clueless as to what is actually being done about the more-troubled version: they're getting warranty extensions.

(Neither your version nor MY2021-onward versions are getting the warranty extensions, simply because they don't have those failure issues.)

In terms of your bike... the dealer can probably help you update the firmware to current... but "the belts"? The only belt (singular) is in the Brose motor, and the only thing they can do with it is replace the motor unit to the tune of ~$1k (out of your pocket, since you're not attesting to any failure, and the 2-year warranty has likely expired). It is not a dealer-serviceable item. And it would be insane to replace the motor prophylactically.


----------

